# Afghanistan Bound Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 22, 2012)

My wife. She said i know your hurting but you promised to send your son some jerky.

Got the slicer out this morning.








4 lbs of flank, no some trim up.







Sliced and old smokehouse marinade ready.







Reveo time.







Dont feel like smoking it so its dehydrator time.

BBL


----------



## jp61 (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking good so far! Thank you for your son's service to our country!

I know nothing about the reveo or how it's used. Shouldn't the meat be refrigerated while being marinated?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 22, 2012)

JP61 said:


> Looking good so far! Thank you for your son's service to our country!
> 
> I know nothing about the reveo or how it's used. Shouldn't the meat be refrigerated while being marinated?


YW

Reveo is a vacuum tumbler machine. The air is evacuated which opens the meat fiber and allows the marinade to completely enter the meat. It tumbles from 5-20 mins. 20 mins being = to 12 hours in the fridge. After tumbling, drain the meat, toss the marinade and either smoke or dehydrate. Since this going over seas i did add cure and when done i will spray with PS. Potassium Sorbate. Wrap in freezer paper and then vac seal.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 22, 2012)

nepas said:


> YW
> 
> Reveo is a vacuum tumbler machine. The air is evacuated which opens the meat fiber and allows the marinade to completely enter the meat. It tumbles from 5-20 mins. 20 mins being = to 12 hours in the fridge. After tumbling, drain the meat, toss the marinade and either smoke or dehydrate. Since this going over seas i did add cure and when done i will spray with PS. Potassium Sorbate. Wrap in freezer paper and then vac seal.


Thanks! 20min.= 12hrs.... can't get much better than that! I'll have to look into maybe owning one myself.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 22, 2012)

Rick - looks great so far. You do such a great job to support our troops, very admirable 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Will be watching this for additional updates/pics!


----------



## venture (Apr 22, 2012)

They will appreciate it.

It is the least we can do for them.

You are the man here.  They are the Men and Women over there!

May God Bless and protect them all.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

My son is the one in front with the knee pads on.

Photo time after some trigger time. I know all the mortar crew here and they all been thru 4 deployments together. When i send goodies over to them i blow hot air popcorn in the box for packing, They like it.


----------



## mr500 (Apr 22, 2012)

Veery good.  We all loved the care packages from state side...

Means more then people will ever ever everrrrrrrrrr know !!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow what a great photo! Sending things from home to the guys and gals serving in the military is the least we can do! When married and on Active Duty, my home was always open to those serving that had no family close! It was great!

Many, many thanks to all of the men and women serving!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Great job as usual Rick. Thanks for all you and your son do


----------



## alelover (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice job Rick. We're all proud of those boys over there.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 23, 2012)

Got the jerky done, sprayed with PS, Wrapped and vac sealed. Done sent out now. Next batch i switch back to my normal london broil.

Prob get in a week.


----------



## terry colwell (Apr 24, 2012)

My son is the Tallest one on the left corner standing up, Is your son in this pic by chance Rick?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 24, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> My son is the Tallest one on the left corner standing up, Is your son in this pic by chance Rick?


Terry

Cant really tell but i would say he is the one sitting on the vehicle. Guess i need to make more goodies.

2-504 PIR


----------



## alelover (Apr 24, 2012)

How was the flank compared to LB?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 24, 2012)

alelover said:


> How was the flank compared to LB?


Is good but just a tad fatty. Really have to do some trim with the flank over the LB.


----------



## puddy (May 26, 2012)

Can you please explain the process of using the PS. I am too looking to make a batch to send to AFG to a buddy of mine. I want to make sure that he gets a solid product when it gets there.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 26, 2012)

Potassium Sorbate is the potassium salt of sorbic acid, an organic acid that has been used extensively as a fungistatic agent for foods. Potassium Sorbate is used to inhibit molds, yeasts, and fungi in many foods, such as jerky, cheese, wine, and baked goods. I mix 1 tsp to a spray bottle of water, dissolve and lightly spray the finished jerky on both sides. Let dry the wrap in freezer paper then vac seal. Wrapping in freezer paper stops any pointy jerky ends from putting a hole in the vac bag.


----------



## puddy (May 27, 2012)

Thank you, I will look into it.


----------



## jmk2854 (May 31, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> My son is the Tallest one on the left corner standing up, Is your son in this pic by chance Rick?


See the RPG nets on the vehicle behind them?  I work for the company that makes them, they're Q-Nets from QinetiQ North America.  I'm a development engineer for light and medium tactical vehicle armor.  As someone who once wore the uniform, I take great pride in doing what I can to protect them now.


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 1, 2012)

One of the more interesting threads! Thanks to the Vets and Everyone in Active Duty especially the ones in these Pics!


----------

